

Show HN: Bitch — log messages to notification center. - JacksonGariety
https://github.com/jacksonGariety/bitch

======
mcmillion
Seems interesting, especially for any automated tasks you may be running on
your box.

I also like the fact that it's open source, that way I can fork it and rename
it, since I'm no longer twelve.

------
jameskilton
Has to be asked. Why would you name a library this?

~~~
vinceguidry
"Get that Ruby a bitch! Rubies love bitches."

At least that's why I would do it.

------
brennebeck
While this looks useful and interesting, the name is yet another example of
how devs get such an iffy reputation. As mcmillion said, glad it's OSS so it
can be forked.

------
yawaramin
Quite a horrible name. If you don't believe me, just show it to your mom.

